
New laptops locked to support only windows 8 just like Mac and OS 10 - ibudiallo
http://idiallo.com/blog/2013/07/laptop-for-win8-like-mac-for-os10
======
duskwuff
What on earth does the author mean by "just like Mac and OS 10"? Apple laptops
will run other OSes, including Windows and Linux, just fine.

(Linux support for the latest set of Macbook Airs is still imperfect - but the
hardware is brand-new, and it'll undoubtedly get better with time. The
hardware is not the problem here; it's practically a reference design!)

~~~
smallsharptools
Yes, I think his information about Mac hardware is very outdated. Sure years
ago only MacOS would run on Apple hardware but after the move to Intel chips
it has been wide open.

~~~
duskwuff
And even that doesn't make sense as a complaint. Mac OS is somewhat hardware-
locked (although, as you've mentioned, it's easily defeated), but the hardware
is not restricted to running only Mac OS. So it's not at all analogous to the
situation the author's encountering with his laptop refusing to run not-
Windows.

------
runjake
Except you can install Linux, Windows, and even Plan 9 or a *BSD on a Mac
laptop. So basically, it's not locked at all.

The author of the post submitted this to HN himself and it's rather
embarrassingly wrong. I flagged this submission because it seems like
link/flamebait.

~~~
jgeorge
Macs are excellent machines for running non OS X operating systems on, they're
even listed in several "best windows laptop" surveys (one at
[http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2369981,00.asp](http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2369981,00.asp)
for example).

They are also excellent Plan 9 machines, but I'm a little short on Google
links for "best plan 9 laptops" at the moment.

------
mrbuttons454
Except you can install Ubuntu on a new Mac.

------
bdcravens
This is totally different than what OSX does. The OS is restricted to specific
hardware; what the author is describing is hardware tied to specific software.

